# 18000K? is this real



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

i found these on an aquatic website..

has anyone seen these before.. are they really 18000k? click 'Click Here For Big Picture' to see the tech info....

damnit ill have 6!!!

http://www.aquatics-warehouse.co.uk/acatalog/aquarium_supplies_HAGEN_AQUAGLOW_71.html


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

Good bulbs... just another hint that Kelvin numbers are meaningless...

<<<getting popcorn ready>>>


----------



## Fat Guy (Nov 19, 2003)

POPCORN BURNT!!!!!


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

why is kelvin meaningless ?
does this mean they aint that special at all?


----------



## Wasserpest (Jun 12, 2003)

The color temperature of the bulb is meaningless for plants.

If you think that the higher the K, the better the bulb, you are mistaken...


----------



## cruizer (Jan 8, 2004)

K values are meaningfull to saltwater stuff, but apparnetly not freshwater plants.


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

I recently read that aqua-glo and powerglo bulbs are not actually 18,000K like it says on the box. The site I found said both in the range of 5000-6000K. Both are quite good for growing plants I believe.

Right now I am using a power-glo and have been impressed.


----------



## Mustang5L5 (Feb 1, 2004)

I have two of those Aqua-glo bulbs on my tank being Overdriven. Pretty good bulb i'm getting good growth


----------



## Splash (Feb 18, 2004)

Those ought to be good grow bulbs, if they can _really_ get the red peak up that high. I have my doubts; been told by a knowledgeable manufacturer that phosphors for high red peaks are very expensive.



compulsion said:


> i found these on an aquatic website..
> 
> has anyone seen these before.. are they really 18000k? click 'Click Here For Big Picture' to see the tech info....
> 
> ...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I use Aqua Glow and Power Glow bulbs.. they are both excellent for growing plants. I have no complaints. My 45 Gallon is lit with 2 power glo's.. my 135 has 2 power glo's with the GE CF bulbs... My 90 Gallon has one Power Glo, my 30 gallon has a Power Glo... I could go on


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

would running some 30Ws on a 36W ballast count as overdriven? i may buy some 30W's instead of the arcadia's thanks to everyone for the feedback.. shame they aint actually 18000k. i thought it was to good to be true, at the price..
would running some 30Ws on a 36W ballast count as overdriven? more to the point. would it be safe


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I would have to say they are pretty close to 18000k... They are absolutely not anywhere near 5000k.. The bulbs look more purple then the GE 9300k bulbs.

Are trying to run these T8 bulbs in a Magnetic ballast?


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

its a T8 ballast but its not magnetic..
its a elect high frequency ballast
rated 32/36W to be specific...


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Then your set.. just plug in the bulbs and your good to go. And no, you arent overdriving the bulbs.


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

ive read the tech specs for the ballast, everything seems all hunky doory.. but for this ballast it says 1200mm tubes.. will it be ok useing 3footers? i mean there still rated the same wattage right.. 

thanks gdominy. much appriciated 
ill let ya know how it goes. 
soon ill post pics of my tank.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

I'd call the manufacturer of the ballast and run it buy them. Tell them what you want to do and see what they say


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

GDominy said:


> I would have to say they are pretty close to 18000k... They are absolutely not anywhere near 5000k.. quote]
> 
> From The Krib: http://www.thekrib.com/Lights/fluorescent-table.html
> 
> ...


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

good idea ill call them.. shoulda thought of that myself.. infact ill call about the tubes aswell and see if they are actually 18000k
im sure it would be worth knowing if its true or not.
thanks guys


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Capt said:


> From The Krib: http://www.thekrib.com/Lights/fluorescent-table.html
> 
> lumens lux K degrees
> Power-glo 2200 180 5400
> ...


Ok all of the other numbers look right.. but I'm pretty sure the power glo spec is dead wrong. I put a 5000k bulb next to my power glo last night and they are not even remotely close. Check this image of my power glo's next to 3 6500k Osram Sylvania bulbs. 5000k "should" look more yellow tehn these bulbs, but as you can.. they are pretty purple..

http://aquafiend.plantedtank.net/images/Feb1503/135lights.jpg


----------



## Capt. (Mar 11, 2004)

Those are powerglos??? :shock: 

I only have one powerglo and it's the only bulb on the tank so it's hard to compare. In about a week's time I will be putting the powerglo in a 2 bulb fixture so I will be able to get a better idea then.


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

Those are! Its very difficult to tell when the bulbs are just by themselves.. but when you put them next to another bulb you can really tell the difference.


----------



## compulsion (Mar 2, 2004)

is that a dimmed image? those lights dont look to bright. but i see what you mean. a nice violet from them.. are they brighter and watt watt are they


----------



## GDominy (Jul 30, 2002)

The camera automatically dimmed the image.. each one of those longer bulbs are 165 watts so you can imagine how bright it is.


----------

